# BHFS Shooters...What's Your Speed?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Can I include mine even though I am only going to shoot BHFS part time


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Can I include mine even though I am only going to shoot BHFS part time


Of course. 

Jeez, you're the moderator of this forum...you think I'm gonna say NO? :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

about 270 with target arrows and my pin bow... :wink:


----------



## thor0812 (Feb 14, 2008)

Got 268 out of mine


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

First year for field. Probably around 265 going by Archers Advantage

I thought about shooting 2315's but 229fps creates more pin gap than I want to deal with. So I'm shooting my hunting arrows, CX400's.


----------



## Hoytboy71 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm shooting about 298fps at 63# :wink:


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Is BHFS fingers or release aid?

anyway I get 260 with Easton Lightspeeds @ 28.5" and 55# off fingers


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hoytboy71 said:


> I'm shooting about 298fps at 63# :wink:


and you would get DQed.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DLJ said:


> Is BHFS fingers or release aid?
> 
> anyway I get 260 with Easton Lightspeeds @ 28.5" and 55# off fingers


release....but I am sure that they wouldn't mind you shooting w/ them


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I neuter my bows to get them down to 280 fps.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

[email protected] says im at 284. S'pose I should run her through the chrono and see for sure. Fatboy 400s at 62#.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

i haven't got a clue as to what mine is at


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I haven't set mine up yet....but I should be in the 270-280 fps range.

I don't really look for a speed in the 280 range....it is just what I get with my draw....57-58lbs and a 330-340 grain Navigator:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I haven't set mine up yet....but I should be in the 270-280 fps range.
> 
> I don't really look for a speed in the 280 range....it is just what I get with my draw....57-58lbs and a 330-340 grain Navigator:wink:


Looks like I will be flirting with 280 fps with those CT Cheetahs you recommended to me last year!  And that is at 50#. :tongue: I've NEVER had a Field setup that fast. We'll see how it performs.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Looks like I will be flirting with 280 fps with those CT Cheetahs you recommended to me last year!  And that is at 50#. :tongue: I've NEVER had a Field setup that fast. We'll see how it performs.


Flirting....I told you to send me your bow and you wouldn't be flirting:wink:

Remember I had my S4 doing 290+ with 27.5" draw on 53lbs with a heavier arrow then your Cheetah


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> and you would get DQed.....


I've never known anyone to get caught speeding at an NFAA event. In fact, I've never seen a chrony at any NFAA event.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> I've never known anyone to get caught speeding at an NFAA event. In fact, I've never seen a chrony at any NFAA event.


Good point. If someone filed a protest, I wonder how it would be handled? 

If it happened at my club I could drive home (@ 5 minutes away) and grab mine. Just remember that if you head up my way Hornet. :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Flirting....I told you to send me your bow and you wouldn't be flirting:wink:
> 
> Remember I had my S4 doing 290+ with 27.5" draw on 53lbs with a heavier arrow then your Cheetah


Too late now. On its way to a new home soon. 

Putting model rocket engines on the back of your arrows doesn't count. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Too late now. On its way to a new home soon.
> 
> Putting model rocket engines on the back of your arrows doesn't count. :wink:


NEW HOME :faint:

Well now I may have to shoot BHFS this summer just to make me beating you sting even more....

I don't need rockets.....I found some more draw length....I am officially shooting MAN draw length now


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> I've never known anyone to get caught speeding at an NFAA event. In fact, I've never seen a chrony at any NFAA event.


I know what equipment puts you over 288 :wink: and I always have my $25 

That Brownell of mine has a TON of room in it....one of the pockets will hold a chrono PERFECTLY


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well now I may have to shoot BHFS this summer just to make me beating you sting even more....


You're giving me LOTS of incentive to practice even harder!!! :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> You're giving me LOTS of incentive to practice even harder!!! :wink:


Practice won't help....hire a shooter.:doh: :wink:

You will get an extra thumpin if you show up with a UT with Spirals....


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Practice won't help....hire a shooter.:doh: :wink:
> 
> You will get an extra thumpin if you show up with a UT with Spirals....


Ouch, that hurt! 

Spirals? Now why would I beat myself up with those?  I'm already getting all the speed I need with the Cam & 1/2 at 75% let-off. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Ouch, that hurt!
> 
> Spirals? Now why would I beat myself up with those?  I'm already getting all the speed I need with the Cam & 1/2 at 75% let-off. :tongue:


Because they are a BETTER cam then the Cam & 1/2....

75% let-off :fear: screw that with a hinge....I wouldn't hit crap


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

282fps and i have seen a chrono drug out onto the range on the last day of a outdoor national!!!!!!! Ask Brightsight!!!!!!!


----------



## Bo Up (Apr 28, 2006)

280 with lightspeed 500's


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

323 fps
300 grain lightspeed 500
60lb 82 airborne
27.5" draw


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

It's in my signature.


----------



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

I set up my LD so that the draw cycle was 'comfortable' . . . and then chrono'ed it---280 on the nose!


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

According to OT2 I will be around the 260+ mark. Arrows and bow should be here next week and I will know for sure:wink:
John


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

*speed*

I am at 287 fps with my DXT @ 26.5" draw


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

sharkred7 said:


> According to OT2 I will be around the 260+ mark. Arrows and bow should be here next week and I will know for sure:wink:
> John


Bow is here!! 264fps

John


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

looks like I'll be blazin the course at 230fps! I'll warn anyone close by about the jet wash


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

> I've never known anyone to get caught speeding at an NFAA event. In fact, I've never seen a chrony at any NFAA event.


There was at Darrington. I bet there is one for Redding.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

I'll be clocking in at about 267 fps.


----------

